# Hong Kong film subtitles



## fist of fury (Aug 19, 2002)

here's the link
http://bigwhiteguy.com/subtitles.shtml

1. I am damn unsatisfied to be killed in this way.

2. Fatty, you with your thick face have hurt my instep.

3. Gun wounds again?

4. Same old rules: no eyes, no groin.

5. A normal person wouldn't steal pituitaries.

6. Damn, I'll burn you into a bbq chicken!

7. Take my advice, or I'll spank you without pants.

8. Who gave you the nerve to get killed here?

9. Quiet or I'll blow your throat up.

10. You always use violence. I should've ordered glutinous rice chicken.

11. I'll fire aimlessly if you don't come out!

12. You daring lousy guy.

13. Beat him out of recognizable shape!

14. I have been scared shitless too much lately.

15. I got knife scars more than the number of your leg's hair!

16. Beware! Your bones are going to be disconnected.

17. The bullets inside are very hot. Why do I feel so cold?

18. How can you use my intestines as a gift?

19. I'll teach you how to you.

20. Mr. Chao, beat him hardly!

21. Damned it!

22. We've run be quickly.

23. You've knock into my trousers.

24. You make me lost my face.

25. Only him are quite enough you.

26. You must be profession.

27. I would have killed you in the past.

28. The wound is a bit bigger and the face will twist more.

29. She's put much saliva on my face.

30. If you can defeat me, I'll swallow this plate.

31. I want to join you as you guys were fevering up there.

32. Thanks, you will become an excellent damned extra too.

33. Go to hell, don't force yourself to.

34. Sorry, I'm an undercover.

35. Stop fighting, eat potato chips, why fighting for?

36. You eat paper this time. It's be glass.

37. It's not a dreaming.

38. What a stubborn old folk!

39. Why are you lossing temper?

40. You make me feel like ignorant.

41. I want to eat your lion.

42. Go to hell! That's too kind of you!

43. I want to go pissing!

44. Ok, get lost me!

45. Who's the lame?

46. If we don't have a dream in life, we look like salt fish.

47. My firing hearted is not easy to blow out.

48. Your voice seems howling.

49. The defense is none of the flaw.

50. Do you want to scarifice?

51. Please take a sexy posture.

52. How are you fight with us?

53. This will be of fine service for you, you bag of the scum. I am sure you will not mind that I remove your manhoods and leave them out on the dessert floor for your aunts to eat.

54. Yah-hah, evil spider woman! I have captured you by the short rabbits and can now deliver you violently to your gynecologist for a thorough extermination.

55. Greetings, large black person. Let us not forget to form a team up together and go into the country to inflict the pain of our karate feets on some *** of the giant lizard person.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

